# New from Michigan



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Roblj4.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Jpiro (2 mo ago)

Roblj4 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hope all is well. I'm new from Michigan. Anything I should know about the forums?


Welcome to AT. All of the forum rules are in the, "Welcome! New user forum" tab under, "Forum Rules".


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Brkmason (2 mo ago)

Welcome. I’m fairly new here from Michigan. Waterford to be precise. Where are you located?


----------



## ChasingIt (4 mo ago)

Welcome also pretty new from Oklahoma enjoy lot of good info and sales!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Wilson417 (9 mo ago)

Welcome to archery talk


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Panthers (Aug 30, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## 4x4Ford (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Roblj4 (Oct 10, 2017)

buttercup said:


> Welcome buddy from Penn State


A good friend of mine went to Penn state. That's all he talks about. That and hunting. He doesn't get through a day without mentioning it.


----------



## Jaholla88 (2 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Overthetop (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome!!


----------



## Mhayman (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------

